
How to green the world's deserts and reverse climate change – Allan Savory - netfl0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpTHi7O66pI
======
netfl0
Folks must not know about the simple ways we can solve our problems. Some how
I had not heard about this until this year.

Any critics will likely say, well what of the methane. They need to be more
curious and do more research [1].

Support your local farms who are taking this approach. One term used to
describe it is regenerative agriculture [2]. If you are buying your eggs,
meat, and dairy from super markets, you are likely supporting industrial and
degenerative practices. Go meet your farmer, you can afford it.

[1] [https://www.savory.global/wp-
content/uploads/2017/02/2015-me...](https://www.savory.global/wp-
content/uploads/2017/02/2015-methane.pdf)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regenerative_agriculture](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regenerative_agriculture)

Influential People in this space: Joel Salatin, Allan Savory

Example farms:

\- [http://www.polyfacefarms.com/](http://www.polyfacefarms.com/)

\- [https://www.maryslandfarm.com/](https://www.maryslandfarm.com/)

\- [https://joyce-farms.com/pages/regenerative-agriculture](https://joyce-
farms.com/pages/regenerative-agriculture)

